# Geschmack Köhler?



## sunny (12. Mai 2004)

Bezug nehmend auf die Umfrage "Welcher Meeresfisch schmeckt euch am besten" hab ich mal ne Frage.

Es ist mir jetzt schon des öfteren aufgefallen, dass Boardies sagen, sie nehmen keinen Köhler mit. Was ist denn mit dem Tierchen? Schmecken die nicht?

Vor allem, was macht ihr denn mit den gefangenen Fischen, die scheinen ja öfter vorzukommen? 

Köhler ist doch auch unter dem Namen Seelachs bekannt, oder? Den esse ich doch öfter im Nordsee-Restaurant. Finde, dass der eigentlich garnicht schlecht schmeckt.

Also klärt mich auf.

sunny  #h


----------



## Jetblack (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Kann Dir nur zustimmen. Köhler ist Lekker!!!

Am besten ist er, wenn man ihn fangfrisch am Stück in Meerwasser kocht und das Fleisch auf ordentliches Brot mit Butter legt. Yummi 

Jetblack


----------



## Jirko (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

hallo sunny #h

geschmacklich ist nichts gegen den köhler einzuwenden, ich genehmige mir auch mal desöfteren ein paar schöne, in der panade gebruzelte filets  das viele norgereisende ihn eher nicht in die frosterbox packen (ich im übrigen auch relativ selten) ist sicherlich den umstand geschuldet, daß es weitaus schmackhaftere fischspezies in norges fjordgründen und im nordmeer gibt (seeteufel, steinbeißer, leng, rotbarsch, dorsch, pollack, schellfisch, wittling & co. sind allesamt geschmacklich höher einzuordnen – meine meinung!) #h


----------



## ralle (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Ich esse sehr gerne Köhler - am Sonntag gabs erst schöne dicke Filets .
Auch Filetstücke eingelegt in Öl ,Essig, Pfeffer und Salz - mhh einmalig !


----------



## bootsangler-b (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

geschmack ist etwas, was zum glück so an ein individuum gebunden ist, dass man darüber nie streiten sollte. ich für meinen teil mag köhler sehr und empfinde dorsch als sehr wenig schmackhaft.


bernd


----------



## UlliT1964 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Ich mag Köhler auch sehr gerne, kann aber dem von vielen so geschätzten Leng nicht viel abgewinnen. Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.

Petri
Ulli


----------



## Lengjäger (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Ich empfinde Köhler auch als sehr legger, und nehme ihn auch mit. Hingegen habe ich meine kulinarischen Probleme mit Lumb


----------



## wildbootsman (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Köhler schmeckt richtig super. Er wird nur deshalb als minderwertiger angesehen da das Fleisch nicht so weiss ist. An sonsten kann er gut mit den anderen Sorten mithalten. 

Übrigens für die Nichtangler wird der Köhler extra deswegen als Seelachs verkauft, damit er höherwertiger klingt.

Wildi


----------



## Rausreißer (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

also ich mag ihn auch sehr gern essen #6 
Viel lieber als Lumb und Leng!

Aber es ist wohl leider bei vielen so:

Was nix kostet, ist nix Wert! #4 

Aber jedem das seine ....#h


----------



## ThomasL (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

schlecht finde ich ihn nicht, aber die meisten anderen Dorschartigen schmecken mir besser. Was ich überhaupt nicht mag sind Pollacks.


----------



## havkat (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Nix gegen Köhler.

Weder in der Pfanne und schon gar nicht an der Rute!
Meine Wertung: Küche: 2  Fischen: 1***  

Ist, nebenbei gesagt, sehr gesund und hochbekömmlich der Sei. Sein Fleisch hat einen sehr hohen, einen der höchsten, Eiweißgehalte überhaupt.


----------



## Schleuse (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Köhler *ist* lecker !!!
 Nehmen die von UGLI - oder wie die heißen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - für ihre Fischstäbchen nicht auch ausschließlich Köhler? Glaube da mal ne Reportage gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Jirko (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

jau schleuse, seelachs wird auch zu fischstäbchen verarbeitet – aber wie heißt es so schön, „da wo seelachs drauf steht, muß nicht unbedingt welcher drin sein“  aber mitunter ist es vielleicht besser, daß man nicht weiß, was wirklich drinsteckt... in den feinen iglus :m


----------



## Schleuse (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

@ Jirko

 ich weiß nicht mehr genau ob das bei UGLI gedreht wurde, aber kann schon sein - fürs Fernsehteam nur die besten Seelachsfilets und danach...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:q hab auch seid Ewig keine mehr gegessen...


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

die schmecken geil und sind eigentlich billigpur in ketchup dippen ist 1a


----------



## tidecutter (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

ich find auch, daß die richtig legger sind. eß die sehr gerne. muß aber auch sagen, daß ich eigentlich kaum einen fisch nich tesse. einzig den karpfen würde ich ausklammern. die mag ich weniger. seefisch allgemein ist sehr gut.

tidecutter


----------



## chippog (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

wassn hier los? plötzlich ist köhler so lecker? nääh! da kann ich nicht mithalten. habe ihn in verschiedenen zusammenhängen immer wieder mal probiert und komme mit seinem eigengeschmack überhaupt nicht klar! damit wird er bei mir grundsetzlich für scharfe und reichlich gewürzte rezepte genommen. da es mich immer wieder aufs neue reizt, aus der vielfalt der fischgeschmäcker mit den unterschiedlichsten rezepten das optimale rauszuholen, kann ich nicht umhin den köhler in ganz viel meereswasser anzurichten, und zwar so unverletzt wie möglich und selbstverständlich lebend! dazu noch eine ordentliche portion frische seeluft und ich bins zufrieden. denn noch ist mein gaumen für die feinheiten zu haben, in zwanzig jahren, falls noch lebend, mag das anders aussehen! für fischstäbchen werden die ja wohl wegen der farbe nicht so gerne genommen. alaska pollock, goldlachs und so ist momentan recht häufig in den fischstäbchen, die für mich eh keine nahrung(salternative) sind. butter bei die fische, solange es nicht diese schwarzmäuler, köhler, sind. chippog


----------



## havkat (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

War ja klar. :q


----------



## norge_klaus (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

hatte gerade gestern abend ganz leckere filets vom köhler aus krossfjord 03/2004 auf dem teller. das ganze mit leimer fischpanate und schön knusprig gebraten. dazu nudeln mit pesto. herz was willst du mehr. da schlummert aber auch noch leng , lumb , dorsch , rotbarsch ........ in der tiefkühltruhe !


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Da sag ich blos "Jungs, wenn ihr nach mir geht, dann macht was ihr wollt!"


----------



## chippog (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

@ havkater! seit wann bist du für solch schwachbrüstige äusserung? wo ich doch immer wegen deiner inhalte zu dir aufschaue, grins!
@ ossipeterlein! wieso sollten wir ausgerechnet nach dir gehen? wir machen lieber was wir wollen, doppelkorngrins!
gegen seelachsbrötchen habe ich garnix und als nettes geschenk an meine alte heimat (da wo ihr so meistens rumhockt) ist er auch sehr brauchbar, da er von fürsorchlicher anglerhand eingefrohren immer noch zig mal besser ist, als der "frischeste" käufliche meeresfisch auf deutschem tisch, oder was! und wenn gerade gar nichts anderes läuft, geht er deftig gewürzt wirklich prima durch den hals! viele der hier angeprisenen zubereitungsformen sind denn auch ehr von kräftigerem geschmack. da kommt der köhlergeschmack kaum noch durch.... stichel, stichel, jajaja, gebs ja zu! haupsachä äs schmäckt!!!
muss doch nocht mal:
@ havkatzerl! köhlä = angeln zwai minusminus bis drai minus, küche fiä halbminus... na und vielleicht mag ich ihn ja wegen all seiner vielen proteine so wenig, da ich immer angst vor einer proteinvergiftung habe, wenn ich nach dem angeln meine einskommafünf pfund (sind das jetzt siebenhundertfünfzig gramm oder wieviel ist das eigentlich?) frischen(!) fisch in mich reinzwinge. zum glück gibt es ja fast neunzig prozent wasser im wein, zum nachspülen.... hicksgrins! chiphickspog aus göthickseborg
ps auf den fischstäbchenverpackungen sollte eigentlich immer auch die lateinische bezeichnung in klammern nebst dem kunstvollen deutschen verkäuferfischnahmen stehen. das lässt sich dann ohne weiteres zum beispiel bei www.fishbase.org nachkontrollieren.


----------



## havkat (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Also wirklich!

Wer is´n hier eigentlich Mod? :q


> köhlä = angeln zwai minusminus bis drai minus,



Ich schreibe NICHT von westgotischen..ääääh.......göteborgschen.......schwedischen Kleinwuchskolonien.
Sondern von *KÖHLERN*.

Gleich gibt´s wieder Mecker...............


----------



## Jetblack (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

@Chippog, Havkat

Gell Mädels - Wenn wir mal zusammen angeln fahren geht ihr in getrennte Boote, oder ! 

Jetblack


----------



## havkat (15. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

Nö! Warum?


----------



## chippog (16. Mai 2004)

*AW: Geschmack Köhler?*

@ jetblack! nu versteh ich ga nüx meer! wieso sollen denn dann die medels in ein anderes boot??? und überhaupt, lass das doch die medels selba entscheidigen! die wollen sicher mit havkat und mich fahhhn vier sind nemlich gentlemänner! aber das lääansu noch!

@ halvkat! desszuwegen hab ich doch draimartiniminus geschrieben, alles wegen der schwedenküstennahen halbstarken! an die rumsdahlsfjordgrösse kommen wir hier etwas weiter draussen allerdings auch rann und dafür dann köhlerzwaiminusminus! aber ich gebs ja zu, in dem punkt hab ich eine antiköhlermacke! und wer lässt mir meine macke? genau! havkalt! dein tschippock! na ja und deiner auch jetlack! auch wenn du mir keine medels gönnst!


----------

